# Franklin-Christoph nib & feed?



## cjester (May 9, 2019)

A co-worker wants me to make a pen, and he has a "spare" Franklin-Christoph nib & feed to use. I don't know exactly which model, and we're not in any hurry. Just curious if anybody here has used a F-C feed on a pen?


----------



## jalbert (May 9, 2019)

They use standard jowo nibs. If you make kitless pens, you can use the standard tap for the jowo nib units. Not sure about their compatibility with kit pens though


----------



## cjester (May 9, 2019)

Excellent, thank you! If I make this it would be kitless. I haven't done kitless yet, but I'm getting there. Glad to hear it's a standard tap, that makes this more likely to happen.


----------



## More4dan (May 9, 2019)

Well, it’s a standard fountain pen nib/feed/section thread but not exactly a standard thread. The JOWO and BOCK nib feeds use proprietary threads. The taps are made special order or from a couple vendors.  You can’t get them from the local hardware store nor most online places.  


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## cjester (May 9, 2019)

More4dan said:


> Well, it’s a standard fountain pen nib/feed/section thread but not exactly a standard thread. The JOWO and BOCK nib feeds use proprietary threads. The taps are made special order or from a couple vendors.  You can’t get them from the local hardware store nor most online places.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



Right, thanks. Standard is relative. I know I'll be investing in some expensive specialty taps & dies. But at least this isn't some unknown proprietary oddball that I'd never find, or use often enough to justify the price.


----------



## bmachin (May 10, 2019)

You can get the taps (and I think dies as well) for JOWO nib housings from Mike Redburn at:

Silver Pen Parts

Bill


----------



## cjester (May 10, 2019)

bmachin said:


> You can get the taps (and I think dies as well) for JOWO nib housings from Mike Redburn at:
> 
> Silver Pen Parts
> 
> Bill



Thanks. I've looked at his site before, and have now bookmarked the taps section.


----------



## peytonstreet (Sep 4, 2019)

I've had good luck ordering from these folks:








						Taps and Dies
					

Taps and Dies




					www.turnerswarehouse.com


----------

